# Getting married to a resident in Germany



## di_ya2009 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have a cousin who is a PR of Canada and her boyfriend is in Germany. She is planning on getting married to him there and then he will then apply to sponsor her. What documents would she need before she goes to Germany. Also does anyone know of the visa application that she would need to fill out.

Thank you!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

di_ya2009 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a cousin who is a PR of Canada and her boyfriend is in Germany. She is planning on getting married to him there and then he will then apply to sponsor her. What documents would she need before she goes to Germany. Also does anyone know of the visa application that she would need to fill out.
> 
> Thank you!


That depends entirely on their respective nationalities. Is the boyfriend an EU citizen?

He should go to his local Standesamt (Register Office) and enquire about the requirements for his fiancée's nationality. They usually have a list of requirements for each nationality to take home with you. At least the register offices in Berlin do.

Marrying a non-EU citizen in Germany can be a major headache. In case of my husband's nationality, they were asking for a non-refundable processing fee of around 600 Euro (German Marks back then) for the verification process. We got married in Denmark without any problems or long delays.

It might be easier to get married in Canada or somewhere else and then apply for the German spouse visa.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

These sorts of questions can also be answered - hopefully definitively - by your local German consulate.


----------



## di_ya2009 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. He is not a German Citizen. She is also not yet a citizen of Canada.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Do they have citizenships? If so, which? Rather crucial information.

Probably Germany is not the place to get married. Canada or Vegas, I would think. 

His ability to sponsor her would depend too on his nationality and status in Germany, no?


----------



## di_ya2009 (Oct 22, 2013)

I was thinking it would be easier for him to come to Canada as well. But because of work he wants to stay in German. I contacted the German consulate in Canada and the staff said she is too busy to give any info, and to check the website.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

di_ya2009 said:


> I was thinking it would be easier for him to come to Canada as well. But because of work he wants to stay in German. I contacted the German consulate in Canada and the staff said she is too busy to give any info, and to check the website.


That's not a bad answer if the website actually has the information you need.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

di_ya2009 said:


> I was thinking it would be easier for him to come to Canada as well. But because of work he wants to stay in German. I contacted the German consulate in Canada and the staff said she is too busy to give any info, and to check the website.


Getting a spouse visa to Germany is actually not that complicated compared to other countries (depending on the immigration status of the partner living in Germany).

The act of getting married to a non-EU national in Germany is the complicated part.

So if they could get married elsewhere (Canada, native country - do they have the same nationality?) and *then* apply for a spouse visa for Germany, they should be fine. Again, depending on his status in Germany, which we don't know anything about.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Nor do we yet know the nationality of either partner.


----------

